# Illinois or Kentucky



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2005)

Anybody know of any land to lease in either of these 2 states.Let me know about them wanting to start a club.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 24, 2005)

GON has some Kentucky land posted in the advertisments.


----------



## short stop (Feb 25, 2005)

ga dawg pm sent --SS


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks SS returned you a PM.


----------



## funboy30189 (Feb 27, 2005)

Dawg,  Have you had any luck finding land in KY? Cause i'm always looking for some.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 27, 2005)

Jackson C. Illinois has some nice deer.  My wife is from Perry C. next door.  A good friend of my brother in law shot a 202 pt non typical three years ago in Jackson C.  It's a dandy.

Tommy


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 28, 2005)

Funboy I've not yet got any good leads on any kentucky land.


----------



## wonder_buck (Feb 28, 2005)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> Funboy I've not yet got any good leads on any kentucky land.



Dawg,
   I have a lead on some land for lease in Christian County Kentucky.  PM me and I will keep you in the loop if you are interested.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2005)

Wonder buck I sent you a PM.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 2, 2005)

Go to Kentuckyhunting.com and ask in the approiate forums!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got the go ahead from my brother in law up in Illinois to hunt on his property this year.

Now that they dropped the cap I figure it will be a heck of a lot easier to obtain my NR archery licence.  I'll be hunting in Perry C. Illinois.  I got rejected last year, not this year though.

Tommy


----------



## Rob (Mar 4, 2005)

*The NR cap is still in place*

There is a lot of information about the NR permits on archerytalk.com - but basically the DNR rule change *proposal* is as follows: the cap stays in place and outfitters get a preference for 7500 of the 15000 tags (there will be a lottery for each group - _outfitters clients and then regular hunters_).  You will be able to buy doe tags over the counter.  There is a bill in their congress to remove the cap - it has not passed yet.  Once again these are just proposed changes and there are a lot more details on the IDNR website, Archerytalk.com and Bowsite.com.


----------

